# Where to put €30,000



## pc7 (6 Jul 2010)

We have 30,000 in an account not making any money.  Can you advise where the safest place with the best interest is to put this (no risk).  I've read the deposit list posts but am unsure if they are safe and I'm wondering if the an post 10 year scheme would be better. 
thanks pc7


----------



## anuj21k (14 Jul 2010)

Why not invest in shares of a blue chip company like google?
Downside wont be too much if at all and upside will be much better than any bank.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jul 2010)

Do you want a deposit or an investment? 

Do you need instant access to the money? If not, how long can you put the money away for?


----------



## mercman (15 Jul 2010)

Personally I would be quite happy to make very little than to risk a large chunk of capital. Everybody is different in their circumstances. If you really fancy a punt call a salesman / woman from any of the brokers authorised to sell financial products. Then we'll see how confident you are about throwing your money around. Maybe you should read about Investments before making wild loose statements before the lot is lost.


----------



## Yeager (15 Jul 2010)

anuj21k said:


> Why not invest in shares of a blue chip company like google?
> Downside wont be too much if at all and upside will be much better than any bank.


 
OP has stated that they want no risk and putting all your eggs in one basket like this would be a rash decision.


----------



## george.shaw (15 Jul 2010)

The old investment adage that has stood the test of time is to put 10% of your wealth in gold and hope that it does not work. But important to have a safe haven asset and financial insurance in these uncertain times.

See one of the most conservative pension funds in the US - the Texas Teachers Pension Fund is diversifying into gold:
Fearing unstable international financial markets and the possibility of high inflation, Texas' higher education investment managers have bought more than $500 million in gold.
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/business/7108909.html

So should put some of the 30k in gold and put some into international short dated government bonds - better yield than Irish banks and less risk. And keep a few nob as a rainy day fund in the post office and credit union. 

That way at least your are more diversified.


----------



## mercman (15 Jul 2010)

george.shaw said:


> So should put some of the 30k in gold



What happens if Gold is yet another bubble ? Not related to any economic positive activity and offers no return. If everybody is buying then the time is right to sell.

Not good advice if the 30k is your only investments. And if otherwise there are plenty of soft commodities to buy which could move upwards and have plenty of room to do so.


----------



## jerry2623 (15 Jul 2010)

prize bonds .Money safe and you will have fun


----------



## mercman (15 Jul 2010)

better still delete the rubbish above -- plonkers


----------



## UptheDeise (16 Jul 2010)

Buy some silver if not gold.


----------



## mercman (16 Jul 2010)

My previous post referred to Spam that landed on this thread.

In relation to buying precious metals, and if you wish to choose this investment route evaluate your costs on getting out before investing.


----------



## niceoneted (16 Jul 2010)

Hi, I had a similar amount sitting int he CU. 
I have put some into saving certificates with the post office - reasonable return and no DIRT. 
I also bought some prize bonds - I see it like being in the lotto draw every week but I am not losing any money (ie €4 a pop). I have kept some back as I am thinking of doing some home improvements and need easy access.


----------



## george.shaw (16 Jul 2010)

Prize bonds are far from safe as they are denominated in euros and the European Monetary Union is close to disintegration:
EMU break-up risks UK depression worse than 1930s, says ING
http://ftalphaville.ft.com/blog/2010/07/16/288876/emu-break-up-risks-uk-depression-worse-than-1930s-says-ing/

I have heard "everybody is buying gold" from the gold bears for months now. But the statement is not true and has not been backed up with any facts whatsoever.

Who are these mythical people who are buying gold? Not one of my friends, family, work colleagues or neighbours has invested in gold.
That is a weird mania or bubble! 

Plenty of them have sold gold though in these rip off "cash for gold" operations.

Deise is right silver is the most undervalued commodity and asset in the world.

Do not put all your eggs into any one basket whether that be gold, silver or euro denominated bank deposits, post office certs or p bonds.

DIVERSIFY


----------



## bogle (16 Jul 2010)

george.shaw said:


> Prize bonds are far from safe as they are denominated in euros and the European Monetary Union is close to disintegration:
> EMU break-up risks UK depression worse than 1930s, says ING
> DIVERSIFY



Well according to the FT China offers support for the euro anyway.

They even bought several hundred million worth of Spanish bonds last week so I don't think the Euro is a goner just yet?

On saying that, there's nothing wrong with a wee bit of diversification either!

alternative link alternative link ft.com ...china


----------



## book (9 Oct 2010)

*Investment/savings*



CiaranT said:


> Do you want a deposit or an investment?
> 
> Do you need instant access to the money? If not, how long can you put the money away for?



I am looking for a financial advice on in relation to investments/savings options. In particular, I am interested in knowing where to invest, how to allocate my finances, what are the best markets, etc.


----------



## mercman (9 Oct 2010)

Well if you prefer to subscribe to maintaining large institutions, invest in Investment funds. Over a 20 period near 50 % of any gains goes straight in fees and charges. Search the Investment section of this forum to learn of the pluses and minuses that others have experienced. 

The latest product on the Investment market are Exchange Traded Funds. Google them and you will find plenty of information.

However, it is best you do plenty of research. Advice from others including salesmen can often be very costly exercise.


----------

